# dog with dementia



## Topaz10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post  I need advice regarding my 15 dog who, my vet thinks, is suffering from a form of dementia. 
During the day he isn't too bad - he has a heart condition but is still quite active and enjoys life. The problem is at night - he seems unable to sleep for more than an hour at a time (sometimes less). When he wakes he just has to leave the bedroom and will sit at the door tapping it until I can bear it no longer and have to get up and let him out. He doesn't particularly need a wee, although I take him outside anyway, he just stands in the kitchen looking up at me..... I've tried leaving the bedroom door open so he can come and go as he pleases, but he still taps the door because he wants me to go with him. I have also tried shutting him in the kitchen but he just barks non-stop until I let him out again. As you can imagine his behaviour is depriving me of much needed sleep - most nights I am up with him 5 or 6 times and I am beginning to feel like a zombie 
I spoke to the vet this morning and he has suggested a DAP diffuser. I know a little about these devices but I'm not sure if they would work in these circumstances. 
Any help/advice/support would be most welcome


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Two of my oldies suffered from a type of dementia, although we didn't have your problem - thankfully. Daisy, my 17 year old Yorkie, pottered around the place aimlessly, she never knew where she was yet had lived here for 9 years. We didn't have her on any drugs or a DAP defuser, (I personally don't think they work, but that's just me). Our vet did put her on Vivitonin which I thought worked well for a long time, but I guess with age etc. she just deteriorated slowly.

Not much help with your sleeping problem - sorry. From what I remember she slept a lot of the time anyway. Does your dog sleep through the day? If so, try to keep her occupied so she doesn't get as much sleep. Just a thought.

(Vivitonin is not a drug for dementia, it's a drug used for older dogs, didn't want to confuse you by saying the vet didn't give her any drugs then go on to say that..... if ya get ma drift!)


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have an old dog who has dementia and like people who suffer with it she has me up and down during the night they seem as if they cant settle,I know when I looked after my gran with dementia she came to life at nightsorry I cant really help as in the same boat,Knackering is'nt it.xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Really sorry for your situation. My BC went this way,(and my Mother now has dementia), it really has been a case of grin and bear the night times.
I did not try a diffusser, (for my bc, not Mother ) but i really think it is worth a try. You can not loose anything by trying it any how can you?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Topaz10 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post  I need advice regarding my 15 dog who, my vet thinks, is suffering from a form of dementia.
> During the day he isn't too bad - he has a heart condition but is still quite active and enjoys life. The problem is at night - he seems unable to sleep for more than an hour at a time (sometimes less). When he wakes he just has to leave the bedroom and will sit at the door tapping it until I can bear it no longer and have to get up and let him out. He doesn't particularly need a wee, although I take him outside anyway, he just stands in the kitchen looking up at me..... I've tried leaving the bedroom door open so he can come and go as he pleases, but he still taps the door because he wants me to go with him. I have also tried shutting him in the kitchen but he just barks non-stop until I let him out again. As you can imagine his behaviour is depriving me of much needed sleep - most nights I am up with him 5 or 6 times and I am beginning to feel like a zombie
> I spoke to the vet this morning and he has suggested a DAP diffuser. I know a little about these devices but I'm not sure if they would work in these circumstances.
> Any help/advice/support would be most welcome


I would say it is likely CDS Cognitive Dysfunction syndrome, I had an oldie with it and everything you have said is classic. They sleep soundly or a lot more in the day and are awake at night, I used to refer to it as night maneuvers. They want to go out in the garden and then look lost as if to say now why am I out here. They can do things like walk into corners and cant figure how to get out, some dont seem responsive to you or their own name so much, others become clingy. Some get vocal and havent a clue why they are barking. You can get a loss in toilet training too.

I do sympathise and I know what its like it is doggie dementia basically.

My girl had something called Vivitonin its a vet only medicine and helps with the blood supply to the brain. I found that helped for a long while, it was quite a few years ago I eventually lost her but Vivitonin is still going and there are even probably more similar medications now too, worth asking the vet about. It doesnt work for every dog though but worth a try, although Im wondering if it would be OK with a heart problem, but worth asking about.

There is also Aktivait that is a neutracautical for optimum brain function and that should not interfere with her other medications. When I had Bella it wasnt around, but Ive since read about it, it was also reccomended by a vet who is also qualified in alternative therapies in an article, and Ive told people about it in the past and I know its worked for some even when Vivitonin didnt, so deffinately worth looking at. That you can buy on line too Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is one place that sells it. If you want to read more about it
http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_leaflet.pdf

Vivitonin - Product Data Sheet
Ive also linked you to Vivitonin data although the more I think about it with a
heart problem it may or may not be suitable.

The DAP diffuser might be worth a do too, it does help nervous, and anxious dogs, here is a link to that too, you can get it cheaper from the link I gave you for the Aktivait too
Adaptil - The secret to happy dogs - Adaptil


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your helpful replies (I have had to re-register with a different user name [was Topaz10] 'cos I couldn't gain access with my original password and I didn't want anyone to think I had posted a question then done a flit )

I have tried Vivitonin but unfortunately it made my boy worse - he went from 2-3 sleepless nights a week to 6-7 

The suggestion of CDS is very interesting, the symptoms certainly seem to fit. I did a quick google on it and it seems there's a drug called Anipryl which could help, so it might be worth a mention to the vet.

I am finding this situation quite difficult as the disturbed nights are taking their toll. At my lowest times I think the only solution is to have him put to sleep but I just know that I'd feel SO guilty afterwards and wish I had tried harder to cope.

Thanks again folks


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

my old dog had dementia I used to leave a tape recorder on playing soothing music, she liked that good luck xx


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Oscar my 11 yr old BC is now having heart problems and has started this restless night syndrome..
The vet says its the start of dementia but I also know he doesnt see that well at night so I think that adds to his nervousness..If he wakes up and doesnt kno0w quite where he is he cant see to get his bearings...

We have put a baby gate opn the landing and we take him upstairs at nigt so he can sleep next to our bed, that way if he wakes up and cries we can just stroke him and he is comforted and goes back to sleep. We also have a night light so he has a little light to sooth him..
There are lots of little things you can do much as you would for a wakeful child..

But I agree it takes its toll being woken 5 or 6 times a night!


----------



## Doll (Jan 21, 2012)

We have our 8 year old Dane like this doesn't know where she is at night and awake more then but I am a night owl so it doesn't bother me. She can walk into things and gets confused a lot poor dear. No messes get as I await that as we had that with our old boy. I even went as far to source nappies for him but it was time his dignity was gone and it wasn't fair on him. He was 10.5 years so he had a good life not like some of the Danes I know that die to young.

She isn't on anything the now but when do we say enough is enough for our pets.

I do know Ellie is living on borrowed time cos of her age. Averages for danes is 7-9 years. 

Explore all avenues and see what's best for your pet and just take it a day at a time this is what I am doing.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Do consider your dog's quality of life. How often do we hear people wishing that they could be euthanased before dementia sets in. It must be a disturbing condition for a dog too.


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

Rest assured, my dog's quality of life is of paramount importance to me 

If he was as confused during the day as he is at night I would certainly be considering euthanasia. But he isn't. He eats well, is still keen on going for walks and loves to play with his ball. For a dog of almost 16 his energy levels are well above average. 

I know the dementia will get worse - when it does I'll know it's time to say goodbye.....


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Our 15 yr old dog,Buster, was diagnosed with dementia almost 2 yrs ago.

His main problem was at night too-he would get us up -sometimes as early as 2 a.m and wouldnt settle
One of us -me or O.H -would come downstairs with him but then he would pace for 4 or 5 hours non stop.Into the dining room-upstairs -everywhere
He would lie down for 30 seconds and would be up again
I can remember sitting on the couch crying very early one morning after getting up at 1 30 a. m and watching him pace and begging him just to lie down for a few minutes while I shut my eyes
It was very distressing to watch him -we felt so helpless and were both really exhausted 

The vet tried him on Vivitonin which did no good at all
I came on here and asked members for advice and help-someone recommended Aktivait
He has been on it since then-its not a medication-but a food supplement
(We now get this from Viovet -its £29 for 2 mths supply for a medium sized dog-much cheaper than from the vets ,no prescription from the vet needed and delivered the next day)

He sleeps all night now-still gets us up about 5 30 or 6 but that is because he needs a wee.
Once he has been fed and had his wee he settles down again

He still enjoys his food and his walks-he is clean in the house and he knows who we are -even still recognises our car.
He doesnt play any more or cuddle up to me as he used to but I feel he is still there,underneath his confusion

Once he loses quality of life then we will have to think about letting him go-(something which I dread as we lost his sister Lulu last year and 1 of our cats a month ago.)

Your dog-(what is he called by the way?) seems to have a good quality of life and I hope that you can find something which helps him to settle at night

Please P.M me if I can be of help-when I came on here for advice I didnt even know that dogs and cats could have dementia and have learned a lot since then.

Wishing him many more years of being loved by his family and I hope my Buster can have the same.

God bless
Maureen

Buster would have sent your dog love too -but he would have forgotten before he could type it out


P.S
Welcome to a very friendly forum site where you will find advice , information and support-in good times and sad times
There are always people to share your problems and to offer you a big hug when you need it-I speak from experience


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Lulus mum said:


> Hi
> Our 15 yr old dog,Buster, was diagnosed with dementia almost 2 yrs ago.
> 
> His main problem was at night too-he would get us up -sometimes as early as 2 a.m and wouldnt settle
> ...


Just wanted to say . . . . what a lovely post!


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for your lovely post, Lulu's mum, it sounds as if our experiences are very similar. I, too, have been close to tears many times with sheer exhaustion and frustration. 
I will certainly try the food supplement and will keep my fingers crossed that I will have as good results as you did with Buster. 
T.J. is a lovely boy and has given us years of faithful devotion - we feel we owe it to him to make his twilight years as comfortable and stress free as we can.
If I can work out how to send private messages I will let you know how we get on. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Javy
If you want to send me a private message ,just click on my name at the top of my post and it will come up-send Lulus mum a Private message.
Love to you and to T.J
Maureen


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, Lulu's mum - I have sent you a Visitor message (I think :smile: )


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know that I started T.J. on Aktivait almost 2 weeks ago and the results have been amazing. The night-time wanderings have stopped and I now only have to get up once during the night to let him have a quick wee - a big improvement from 5/6 times a night. He also seems much calmer and happier in himself 
I'm so grateful to Lulu's mum for recommending Aktivait - it has made such a difference. I was so exhausted through lack of sleep that I thought the only option was to have T.J. put to sleep. Thankfully I can now put that option to the back of my mind.....


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Having recently come across with a dog with what I assume is severe dementia I have to say I wouldn't let my dog deteriorate like this. The dog doesn't know where she is half the time. She is very needy and clingy, can't seem to settle, and is always asking for food even if she's just eaten. She walks around the house all day and cries a lot. She often has accidents inside because she's not sure where the back door is anymore.

Although she can still enjoy a walk and a treat, 90% of her days and nights are spent wandering the house crying. But it appears that because of this short time of enjoyment the owners don't see anything wrong in waiting for a natural death.

I'm not commenting on the OP's dog or situation, but this dog I've encountered wouldn't be alive if it were mine. Hard to say, but I think mental deterioration is just as harmful as physical. But owners appear to let their dogs mentally deteriorate because it's not physically painful. 


It must be disturbing for both dog and owner, and I wish the OP lots of luck - I hope your dog's condition doesn't worsen and you have many happy years together.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Having recently come across with a dog with what I assume is severe dementia I have to say I wouldn't let my dog deteriorate like this. The dog doesn't know where she is half the time. She is very needy and clingy, can't seem to settle, and is always asking for food even if she's just eaten. She walks around the house all day and cries a lot. She often has accidents inside because she's not sure where the back door is anymore.
> 
> Although she can still enjoy a walk and a treat, 90% of her days and nights are spent wandering the house crying. But it appears that because of this short time of enjoyment the owners don't see anything wrong in waiting for a natural death.
> 
> ...


Actually you dont have to let a dog suffer and you dont always have to euthanise either. As both lulus mum and the OP after trying Aktivait have said it makes a huge difference and all the symptoms stop. As well as Aktivait there are other veterinary drugs like Vivitonin and now even newer ones since, I used vivitonin to great effect with one of my old girls.

With the dog that you have mentioned I would suspect possibly cushings disease too if she is always ravenously hungry and drinking and peeing lots and having accidents. A Cushings test and the meds if it is that plus maybe something likre Aktivait which is a neutraceutical to improve optimum brain function or Vivitonin that improves blood supply to the brain will give the dog a whole new lease of life.

Sometimes people are just too ready to right off old dogs without exploring possibilities that can give them a continued and healthy good quality of life.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Javy said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I started T.J. on Aktivait almost 2 weeks ago and the results have been amazing. The night-time wanderings have stopped and I now only have to get up once during the night to let him have a quick wee - a big improvement from 5/6 times a night. He also seems much calmer and happier in himself
> I'm so grateful to Lulu's mum for recommending Aktivait - it has made such a difference. I was so exhausted through lack of sleep that I thought the only option was to have T.J. put to sleep. Thankfully I can now put that option to the back of my mind.....


So glad that it has made a huge difference and in such a relatively short period of time too.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sometimes people are just too ready to right off old dogs without exploring possibilities that can give them a continued and healthy good quality of life.


I understand what you're saying - but it's nothing to do with 'writing off an old dog'. I was actually giving the owners of the dog I'd met the benefit of the doubt that they had seen the vet and discussed/tried medication etc.

I said to the OP that I hope her and her dog have many happy years together. I never mentioned euthanasia for her dog. I was writing about a specific example and my thoughts on how some owners don't consider a mental illness as painful to the dog, when really it is devastating, even if not physically painful. I tried to make it clear I wasn't drawing on this example to make any comments about the OP's situation.

I just said that if the particular dog I came across recently was mine, and had deteriorated to that state where 90% of the day they are distressed, I wouldn't let it continue. I wouldn't be the type of owner to let a dog live in that state that I have witnessed. I know I'd do everything I could for my dog, vets, specialists, medication...up to and including a peaceful passing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I understand what you're saying - but it's nothing to do with 'writing off an old dog'. I was actually giving the owners of the dog I'd met the benefit of the doubt that they had seen the vet and discussed/tried medication etc.
> 
> I said to the OP that I hope her and her dog have many happy years together. I never mentioned euthanasia for her dog. I was writing about a specific example and my thoughts on how some owners don't consider a mental illness as painful to the dog, when really it is devastating, even if not physically painful. I tried to make it clear I wasn't drawing on this example to make any comments about the OP's situation.
> 
> I just said that if the particular dog I came across recently was mine, and had deteriorated to that state where 90% of the day they are distressed, I wouldn't let it continue. I wouldn't be the type of owner to let a dog live in that state that I have witnessed. I know I'd do everything I could for my dog, vets, specialists, medication...up to and including a peaceful passing.


I was just saying that a lot of people are not aware that there is things to help when there is. Cushings for example can age a dog terribly and can be so easily treated and give the dog back their life and all the symptoms will dissapear.

A lot of people also dont know about things like Aktivait and Vivitonin and similar drugs and it can make such a difference. I didnt mean you specifically would right a dog off, just generally.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Javy
Have only just read your latest post and Im so happy that Aktivait has made a difference to TJ -and of course to you as I know how exhausting it ihas been for you.

I would not let Buster get to the stage where he is distressed and crying and not knowing where he is- it would break my heart to see him like that.
When I looked on the internet for info on dementia in dogs and cats ,some of the things I read were so upsetting-and I couldnt understand why people had let their dog /cat get to that stage-some had never tried medication at all.

At the moment Buster LOVES his food and his walks,he is still clean in the house (-but we have to watch for him telling us that he needs to go our for a wee)
He recognises us and our kids(well they are 44 and 40 !)
The things he has lost we just have to accept,but while he isnt in any pain or distress we will carry on and just accept him for what he is now-NOT what he used to be

Javy -as I told you in another post we use Viovet for Busters Aktivait
-much cheaper than the vets-for medium sized dogs-£29 for 2 months supply
As I said at the beginning of my reply-Im so glad that T.J is better than before-like you I was at the stage where I thought the only option was to have him P.T.S
Please keep in touch -good luck to you both
Love 
Maureen

P.S 
Buster sends love to T.J too


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

I know that many owners keep their old dogs going longer than perhaps they should but I'm pretty sure I will know when T.J. has had enough. When I was having all the disturbed nights a few weeks ago I was seriously considering letting him go, but for my sake, not his. I knew that if I had gone ahead I would have regretted it afterwards and would have felt very selfish - that was why I came on here, to see if there was anything I could try. And, of course, there was - Aktivait !  . It has made such a difference to both T.J. AND myself. 
But I'm a realist and I know that, at nearly 16, it's unlikely we'll have him for too much longer. That's why I want to make his pensioner years as happy and comfortable as I can for him 

(love to Buster, glad he is still doing OK !)


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Javy
Cant tell you again how happy I am for you!!!!!!!!
If I hadnt tried Aktivait Ive no doubt that I would have had no choice but to have Buster P.T.S and for his sake not mine as he was so distressed.3
I was so surprised that it has made such a difference and yet isnt a medication- but a supplement

I hope we both have a good while left with our dogs and that we let them go when we know its the right time.

P.M me anytime 

Maureen and Buster and his 2 cat brothers Rigsby-aged 15 who grew up with him and little Ollie,the baby aged 7


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All, my dog Blossom is a rescue b/c x and is at least 14yrs old, very possibly older. She has lost her sight and is completely deaf. She also shows signs of dementia and I worry a lot about her. I have covered the house in waterproof bed pads as she often has accidents. There are behaviour problems which I have overcome, one being she would pick up her food bowel and place it into her water dish and if I was out of the house this would mean she could not access her water until I got back to sort out. She wanders around, circling a lot of the time and quite often inadvertently closes doors and shuts herself into a room. My biggest concern is she walks into everything. I have used 3 baby gates to stop confine her to the hallway and dining room (which is the dogs room) and this minimises risk of accidents in the house. She sometimes walks at a real pace and can hit her head quite hard. It doesn't seem to bother her much and she just carries on but there is nothing I can do to help her. I have tried Aktivate and it seemed to make things worst as she would be up more throughout the night and pacing increased. I have also had to minimise risks in the garden but I am constantly worried she could have an accident. A few days ago I came home to find her flat out on the kitchen floor and it was quite apparent she had been there for some time and unable to get up. I phoned the vets that day and it was a close call to me deciding to have her pts. I work and therefore am out of the house for at least 8.5hrs a day and worry that this may happen again and I wont be there again. The vet directed me to increase the mount of loxicom I am giving her and I am supplementing her food with green lipped mussell and propolin. The day before this incident I had given her a drontal tablet and poss this may have not helped the situation? She has always been fine in the past on these, but this time may have had a reaction to it (as I have read in other posts). I would welcome anyones thoughts and advice on this. She sleeps much of the time but will then have an hour of pacing several times each day...

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an appointment or the vet to come to the house on Monday to put Blossom to sleep. Am I doing the right thing? How do I know if my dog is distressed? She paces and circles a lot and bangs her head on walls and doors which I can't protect her from but seems to be just bumbling about and I can't tell that she is in any pain. I really would appreciate any feedback because I don't know whether I am doing the right thing.....


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

_How do I know if my dog is distressed?'_
I think you've answered your question in the next sentence
_She paces and circles a lot and bangs her head on walls and doors which I can't protect her from but seems to be just bumbling about_ 
It's always a terrible decision to make, but you've discussed it with the vet and tried medication which hasn't improved the situation. The quality of life is what counts
My vet says it's better to say goodbye to the dog 1 week early rather than 1 day too late.
Everybody who has their dog put to sleep thinks they did it too early/too late, didn't try enough medication/shouldn't have put it through so much treatment. what you are feeling is perfectly normal. Think of your dog as she was.
When I said goodbye to Cassie at 15 1/2 last year, I took great comfort in the fact I thought I'd got my timing just right. She'd been very slow for a few months, but still ate her dinner, went on two little walks a day and played a little with the younger dog. One day she stopped eating and her back legs kept giving way. I made the appointment a couple of days hence so that we went at the end of surgery with the vet she (we) knew. On the last morning she wanted to go for a little walk, ate her dinner, had a little play with Peggy (lay down and waved her paw in the air) and was able to walk into the vets. As far as she was concerned she was just going for a normal visit.
I could've put it off for a few days, but I know she wouldn't have got any better or lasted much longer and I've got a lovely memory of that last morning of hers. It would have been more distressing if I'd had to carry a collapsed dog in.
A few months before when she started to leak (sorted with medicine) she used to try and lick her wee up. They hate it when they become incontinent.
Everybody's thoughts are with you, and you'll have lots of lovely memories.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Whiskershiver said:


> I have an appointment or the vet to come to the house on Monday to put Blossom to sleep. Am I doing the right thing? How do I know if my dog is distressed? She paces and circles a lot and bangs her head on walls and doors which I can't protect her from but seems to be just bumbling about and I can't tell that she is in any pain. I really would appreciate any feedback because I don't know whether I am doing the right thing.....


It does get to a point where with all the love and will in the world and with all the veterinary medicines and treatments available we can no longer do anything for them anymore. When quality of life isnt there and all thats left is pain and confusion and no good quality of life then there is only one thing that we can do. I think you also said that when she falls now she can also no longer get up and just has to stay where she is, so does sound that the joints are no longer responding to the arthritis meds either possibly. When we cant help them to have a good quality of life anymore, then there is only one thing that we can do and that is to set them free. You are doing the right thing for her, its the last act of selfless love that we can do for them, although never an easy decision, it comes to the point when it is the right one and the only choice we have.

So sorry you have to go throught this, Ive faced it too 3 times so know how you feel.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bless you, it's so very hard but yes you are doing the right thing. Blossom has lost her dignity and quality of life and now you really have no choice.

Be brave and strong for her sake.

I've had to say goodbye to many of my collies over the past 35 years and it never gets any easier.


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. The decision is weighing really heavy on me. It isn't all the time her back legs don't allow her to get up, just on occasions but it is that call of what if it happens again when I'm not there to help. She still eats and drinks and takes affection. I guess my biggest concern is the walking into things and banging her head. Again, the fact she doesn't wimper or show any signs that she is hurting herself makes it so very hard for me. This decision has taken over my mind over the past few weeks and I feel emotionally exhausted from it. I just hope that this is the right decision because I know I am going to have to live with it being my sole decision.


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

From what you have written I think letting Blossom go is the right thing to do - her quality of life sounds poor and I'm sure you would not want her to suffer further distress.

Sadly, saying goodbye is never easy ......


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Javy, it really does help to share this with people who can understand what I am going through because although I love my friends and family I don't really think they can fully understand. I have been told by them it is time but need to know from people like you, experienced animal lovers that this decision is in my dogs best interests.


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

You're so right, non-doggy people don't always realise how important our pets are to us. I really do think you have made the right decision and having the vet come to the house will, I think, make it a bit easier for you. This is what I propose to do when I have to say goodbye to my old boy who is now 16. 
I think it always helps to know that fellow dog lovers really do understand how it feels to make this difficult decision - it takes time to come to terms with but, in time, the happier memories will gradually ease the grief.....


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Whiskershiver said:


> Thank you all for your replies. The decision is weighing really heavy on me. It isn't all the time her back legs don't allow her to get up, just on occasions but it is that call of what if it happens again when I'm not there to help. She still eats and drinks and takes affection. I guess my biggest concern is the walking into things and banging her head. Again, the fact she doesn't wimper or show any signs that she is hurting herself makes it so very hard for me. This decision has taken over my mind over the past few weeks and I feel emotionally exhausted from it. I just hope that this is the right decision because I know I am going to have to live with it being my sole decision.


At times like this my husband always tells me that whatever decision I make is the right one because I love my dogs so much and don't want them to suffer.

I promise you I understand as I have a 14 yr old collie whose eyes and hearing is failing and she is also beginning to struggle with her back end at times.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart aches for all of you,
As many of you know I posted on here about Buster and his dementia and last month had to make the call I was dreading to the vet.
Like all of you -especially Blossoms "mum" it was so difficult

-Buster too often-but not always lost the use of his back legs,often had accidents in the house-again not always
Its so difficult because its emotional distress they are in besides the physical
Even the day the vet came out Buster he seemed a bit more perky and part of me thought-is it the right thing to do -TODAY.
The strange thing was -after not wanting any cuddles or hugs for ages since the dementia worsened-that day he let me hold him and stroke his head and it was so comforting to me.
I sat with him on my knee and told him how much we love him and how his brother and sister were waiting for him at Rainbow Bridge,that he wouldnt be confused any more and that he would even recognise them now.
I asked him to watch over me and give me strength

You are making the last and most painful but loving decision for Blossom and I know exactly how you feel.
Taking their pain-and confusion -away and giving them peace demands so much of us and we sort of take their pain on ourselves.
Im sitting here crying now not because I thought I had made the wrong decision - but because I miss him so much
I talk to him all the time-his ashes come up to bed with me every night and sit on my bedside table .

Please lean on us on P.F-the support I have had -having lost 2 dogs and a cat in the last 18 mths-has helped me so much-I dont know how I would have managed without it.

We are all here for you till Monday and on Monday and as long as you need us afterwards.
Please P.M me if it would help you

Thanks again to everyone who supported me 
Big hugs to all of you who are facing having to decide when the "right" time is.

Maureen (Plus Rigsby ,our 15 yr old tabby and his baby brother Ollie-our 7 yr old ginger boy)


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Topaz10/Javy - I would make sure the vet has investigated and ruled out all medical problems before pronouncing dementia. Quite often ( quite treatable) physical problems can be a cause of symptoms and some vets don't always consider this. You've mentioned he's on heart medication, which one and for what condition? I wonder, for instance if a tweaking/change might bring about an improvement.


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much Lulu's Mum and I am so very sorry for your recent loss of Buster.
It is such a terrible situation to be in and I find judging "Quality of life " so hard.
This forum has been a huge source of comfort to me and although I am still battling with moments of being sure it is the right time, not so long after the doubts creep in. However I must focus on what is right for Blossom.

Thank you for sharing you experience. I just hope I can remain strong on Monday and that it all happens peacefully.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I cannot offer any advice but I didn't want to read and run.

I have found the thread very informative and hope there is a treatment that will help your dog to relax through the night so you can have a restful night too.


----------



## puglover (Jun 16, 2009)

Your posts have really touched me tonight as my 13 year old Patterdale cross is lying by my side and I'm comforting her. Have just had some bloods taken to see if she has anything physical going on,she did have cancer last year and her behaviour has changed since then with the last few months things getting worse,the pacing,constant need for food,sort of forgetting she has eaten then she whines for a walk as soon as she has had one. I have read with great interest about the advikat? That does look like a good option to try if the bloods come back clear. Can I ask if anyone has tried a holistic way of treating,maybe massage or reiki to see if that helps? I've been massaging her tonight and she does seem a little more settled but I'm no expert at it,it's just my gut feeling that it may calm her.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear Whiskershiver,

You clearly love Blossom so much, and in your heart know you are doing the right thing for her on Monday. Don't feel guilty - this is the hardest, but kindest decision we sometimes have to make for our loyal pets.

Try to enjoy your last days, take lots of photos, a clip of fur, and spend some quality time together.

Hugs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

puglover said:


> Your posts have really touched me tonight as my 13 year old Patterdale cross is lying by my side and I'm comforting her. Have just had some bloods taken to see if she has anything physical going on,she did have cancer last year and her behaviour has changed since then with the last few months things getting worse,the pacing,constant need for food,sort of forgetting she has eaten then she whines for a walk as soon as she has had one. I have read with great interest about the advikat? That does look like a good option to try if the bloods come back clear. Can I ask if anyone has tried a holistic way of treating,maybe massage or reiki to see if that helps? I've been massaging her tonight and she does seem a little more settled but I'm no expert at it,it's just my gut feeling that it may calm her.


Here is the link to the aktivait just in case you missed it or I didnt give it before. its neutracuetical to aid brain function in older dogs so not a drug.
http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_leaflet.pdf

You can get it at vets but as its only a neutracuetical cheaper on line and you dont need a script. I get mine from the veterinary pharmacy on the link and they are reliable but if you shop around you may find it cheaper still
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic

It does sound like she has all the possible classic signs of cognitive dysfunction syndrome, there are veterinary medicines that you have to gt from the vet, Vivitonin is one, and I know there are now newer ones too, but people have said Aktivait has sometimes worked when these have failed.

Richard Allport who is a conventional vet but now practices in natural medicines reccomends aktivait and there is also this

senility/memory loss see also anxiety/depression, emotional problems

Ginkgo: a herbal remedy that improves circulation, especially to the brain, and so helps with problems such as strokes, dementia and memory loss

Aktivait: a combination of minerals, amino acids and other natural supplements that promote brain function and minimise symptoms of senility in older pets. 
For other natural remedies from his website
http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=31

http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Something also as you have mentioned message is tellington touch. There is lots of info on various websites, but here is an introduction

Sarah Fisher from TTouch UK introduces TTouch - YouTube

Tellington TTouch - Sarah Fisher - Discover Dogs - YouTube


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much Summersky x


----------



## Barts mum (Feb 25, 2017)

Lulus mum said:


> Hi
> Our 15 yr old dog,Buster, was diagnosed with dementia almost 2 yrs ago.
> 
> His main problem was at night too-he would get us up -sometimes as early as 2 a.m and wouldnt settle
> ...


Hi lulu's mum i uv just read yr post as my 11 year old Patterdale Terrier Bart has today been diagnosed with early stage dementia,altho reading some of the signs on here it now seems it must uv been going on awhile,i dont even know where to start with it all, it seems tobhv coincided with him going partially deaf,then getting up in the night,i thought he was just being naughty/cheeky as he is..was a cheeky chappie,altho it feels like someone's taken my old dog and sent me another one!! The medicines you mention,food supplements ect where do i even get these from,i uv a leaflet to read from the vets so I'll check that, i just feel so sad for him,he's lost his happy face,he looks bewildered,confused,sad and more,altho he's 11 he's never appeared old until this has happened, i don't know how to help him for the best x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Barts mum said:


> Hi lulu's mum i uv just read yr post as my 11 year old Patterdale Terrier Bart has today been diagnosed with early stage dementia,altho reading some of the signs on here it now seems it must uv been going on awhile,i dont even know where to start with it all, it seems tobhv coincided with him going partially deaf,then getting up in the night,i thought he was just being naughty/cheeky as he is..was a cheeky chappie,altho it feels like someone's taken my old dog and sent me another one!! The medicines you mention,food supplements ect where do i even get these from,i uv a leaflet to read from the vets so I'll check that, i just feel so sad for him,he's lost his happy face,he looks bewildered,confused,sad and more,altho he's 11 he's never appeared old until this has happened, i don't know how to help him for the best x


This thread was started in 2012  I suggest you start your own thread.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Barts mum said:


> Hi lulu's mum i uv just read yr post as my 11 year old Patterdale Terrier Bart has today been diagnosed with early stage dementia,altho reading some of the signs on here it now seems it must uv been going on awhile,i dont even know where to start with it all, it seems tobhv coincided with him going partially deaf,then getting up in the night,i thought he was just being naughty/cheeky as he is..was a cheeky chappie,altho it feels like someone's taken my old dog and sent me another one!! The medicines you mention,food supplements ect where do i even get these from,i uv a leaflet to read from the vets so I'll check that, i just feel so sad for him,he's lost his happy face,he looks bewildered,confused,sad and more,altho he's 11 he's never appeared old until this has happened, i don't know how to help him for the best x


You can buy the aktivait Lulus mum mentioned from vets but also on line at reputable vet pharmacies on line, viovet vetmedic are just two, of them you could look up.


----------



## Harry Stiles (Aug 24, 2017)

"This thread was started in 2012  I suggest you start your own thread."

What is it with the obsession on forums with starting new threads and closing 'older' discussions? Everything on this thread is relevant to what I'm currently going through. It is helpful and useful info and will be much more useful if new posts on the same topic are in the same place rather than fragmented repetitions of the same thing all over the place for the sake of starting a 'fresher' thread.

Our BC cross has reached the stage where she will frequently suddenly jump up and then sit staring at walls or stand shaking in corners. She is keeping us up all night and is very clingy. When let out to toilet she will wander around the garden looking lost for up to 10 minutes, do nothing, then come inside and wet herself 5 minutes later. 

She still enjoys walks 99% of the time and sleeps most of the rest of the day. She still toilets on walks 100% of the time though - usually in the same place which confuses me about the garden thing. 

She was checked by the vets some months ago and he had no suspicion of any underlying physical cause so he thinks its dementia.

We have tried music (jazz fm/classic fm etc) but if she falls asleep and wakes up she gets disturbed by the sound - staring at the speakers shaking. Especially trumpets and violins. Night lights have helped reduce the night wandering a little and also mean we can go to the loo without switching the light on which can wake her if she falls asleep.

Have ordered some Akitvait but we're now weighing up at what point her quality of life will have passed the tipping point. My wife is likely to want to leave this as late as possible but I would prefer to avoid seeing much further deterioration for the dog's sake.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Harry Stiles said:


> What is it with the obsession on forums with starting new threads and closing 'older' discussions? Everything on this thread is relevant to what I'm currently going through. It is helpful and useful info and will be much more useful if new posts on the same topic are in the same place rather than fragmented repetitions of the same thing all over the place for the sake of starting a 'fresher' thread.


Well for one reason .....

Because most people posting about their dogs back in 2012 will have since lost them. So probably upsetting for them to get notifications saying someone has posted on their thread when their dog has died


----------



## Harry Stiles (Aug 24, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Well for one reason .....
> 
> Because most people posting about their dogs back in 2012 will have since lost them. So probably upsetting for them to get notifications saying someone has posted on their thread when their dog has died


They could just as easily lose them while the thread is still active. Plus you can sign off from receiving email notifications for threads no?
I expect in a couple of years I will have lost my dog too but it doesn't mean the whole thread should be shut down to people who will in future go through what I am going through now and what others have gone through in the past.

And if I just started a new thread would they not see that if they are still actively visiting the forum? Probably redirecting me back to this one where a lot has been covered already?

Sorry but it just makes no sense at all.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Harry Stiles said:


> "This thread was started in 2012  I suggest you start your own thread."
> 
> What is it with the obsession on forums with starting new threads and closing 'older' discussions? Everything on this thread is relevant to what I'm currently going through. It is helpful and useful info and will be much more useful if new posts on the same topic are in the same place rather than fragmented repetitions of the same thing all over the place for the sake of starting a 'fresher' thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss fifi (Mar 5, 2018)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy cheap vivitonin ... it’s costing me £50 a month and insurance has run out .....can’t claim anymore ... I’ve found for £13 online but need a vets prescription ... what vet is going to let me buy them online for the cheaper price when they can make such a huge profit ... vets have animal lovers over a barrel ...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss fifi said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy cheap vivitonin ... it's costing me £50 a month and insurance has run out .....can't claim anymore ... I've found for £13 online but need a vets prescription ... what vet is going to let me buy them online for the cheaper price when they can make such a huge profit ... vets have animal lovers over a barrel ...


That is not true.

Our Staffy is given Apoquel on a regular basis and it's a very expensive medication.

I asked my Vet for a prescription and he was more than happy to let me have one.

You will not be able to buy Vivitonin without a prescription.

Ask your Vet.


----------



## Miss fifi (Mar 5, 2018)

Rafa said:


> That is not true.
> 
> Our Staffy is given Apoquel on a regular basis and it's a very expensive medication.
> 
> ...





Rafa said:


> That is not true.
> 
> Our Staffy is given Apoquel on a regular basis and it's a very expensive medication.
> 
> ...


I will


----------



## Miss fifi (Mar 5, 2018)

Miss fifi said:


> I will


I will try ask but since she wasn't happy I didn't have 3k to spare for a hernia operation I won't hold my breath ... thanks for the advice anyway ... very helpful to know when I go and ask .


----------

